# What's This I Hear About Lemon Juice Or Vinegar In Your Mix?



## ET (15/11/13)

been seeing where people say they put lemon juice or vinegar in their ejuice mixes as it is supposed to make you able to taste the flavor longer and/or makes some flavors "pop"

anyone know or have used this technique?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/11/13)

Never, heard of that, but sounds interesting, Ettiene. Wonder if it will make sweet juices less sweet, I hate a too sweet juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (15/11/13)

Wondering if a drop of my whiskey will make my flavours pop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (15/11/13)

been looking into such things because of how my vape's flavor just seems to dwindle and disappear way too quick and that some people claim a drop of lemon juice will make certain flavours tastable for longer

taken from here http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/diy-e-liquid/252238-vinegar-66.html
I just did the same test. Dropped 3 drops of white vinegar to 1ml of RY4 just to see what happens. I taste a touch of vinegar (3 drops might be too much), other than that the RY4 become smoother, little sweeter, the flavors are more equalized. Now, that's not how I want my RY4 to taste, I want some flavors to jump out but surely Vinegar seems useful for flavor tweaking. Maybe even for trying to fix bad/unbalanced mixes to some extend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/11/13)

sounds interesting...  I'm willing to give it a try - will have to go buy lemon juice first though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (15/11/13)

Just added some lemon juice to my fruit mix diy .. will test in about am hr or so gna smoke edit**( i mean vape ) how dare i use a swearword like smoke **edit 
the last out of my clearo thn clean n test 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (15/11/13)

i got some Liqua Citrus....i wish it had less flavour  i like lemon, but that is just too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (15/11/13)

Liqua citrus yum was nevera fan of citrus flavour anything .. untill i tried that 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/11/13)

Citus flavours that are too hectic close my chest up - its very very strange!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (15/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Liqua citrus yum was nevera fan of citrus flavour anything .. untill i tried that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 

dont u think its too harsh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (15/11/13)

Lemon def works brings out the flavour and hits a lil harder .. ill make a new batch tomorrow anf ad lemon into the mix and let it steep to see how it tasts after a week

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/13)

I've only got balsamic. Ponders......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (15/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I've only got balsamic. Ponders......


 Fill ur tanks an dust drop 1 or 2 drops and see .. thats wht i did with myjuice only filled 3/4 way leaving room to shake the juice well 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/11/13)

Love the creativity in this thread. Must try that lemon juice. I have never tried a citrus juice, but seems to me what one likes to eat or drink is not necessarily what one likes to vape. Have heard that citrus juices can destroy non-glass tanks and it is difficult to get rid of the taste.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (15/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Love the creativity in this thread. Must try that lemon juice. I have never tried a citrus juice, but seems to me what one likes to eat or drink is not necessarily what one likes to vape. Have heard that citrus juices can destroy non-glass tanks and it is difficult to get rid of the taste.


Yip cracked my evod with some tuti fruiti from evape a suplier on cpt didnt like there juice much tho 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Love the creativity in this thread. Must try that lemon juice. I have never tried a citrus juice, but seems to me what one likes to eat or drink is not necessarily what one likes to vape. Have heard that citrus juices can destroy non-glass tanks and it is difficult to get rid of the taste.


 
Mt Baker sent me a letter with my order and warned against using certain juices in plastic tanks, most of them were citrus based. I agree on the eat and vape thing - I am not particularly a fan of mango to eat - the vape however is amazing!!! whereas i love citrus fruits like oranges etc, i find the vape a bit harsh for me as it closes my throat a bit - does it to gizmo too even worse than me - and the same with analogues and vapes - as a smoker I smoked menthol cigarettes however I am yet to find a menthol vape that I can truly enjoy and continuously vape - unless it is mixed like totally wickeds cherry menthol

Its an extremely interesting topic this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/11/13)

Yeah, I am a tobacco flavour guy, but have tried many other flavours - usually too sweet for me. Even tobacco flavours with caramel and the like is too sweet for me. Menthol also not my thing I thought until I recently bought a strawberry methol juice at some obscure shop in Baltimore. Just love it for in between. Now I shall have to try and re-create it the DIY way! HRH on the other hand do not like tobacco flavours and has wasted so many flavours I've given her - all she vapes is Blueberry, how boring! But then she takes a week to finish a mini protank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (16/11/13)

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blogs/hoosier/

this guy seems to know what he's talking about. also seems you get Ethyl Maltol that can be used as an additive and/or sweetener and something else that makes stuff more bitter ( <==== Andre' )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/11/13)

Thx, Etienne...will check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (16/11/13)

One drop of lemon juice into my tank turned the normally clear liquid to dark brown. No taste diffs though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (16/11/13)

not so sure what it will do to coils??? haha, me and coils.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (16/11/13)

Has anyone tried making their own natural flavours with things like cinnamon and vanilla pods?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (16/11/13)

Fog-e said:


> Has anyone tried making their own natural flavours with things like cinnamon and vanilla pods?


I'm going to do an orange zest extraction as soon as I can get my hands on some oranges.
I've thought about vanilla pods, but never seen them to buy in pretoria/centurion. Would love to try!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (17/11/13)

http://vanillagirl.co.za/

one place to get vanilla stuff locally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (25/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I'm going to do an orange zest extraction as soon as I can get my hands on some oranges.
> I've thought about vanilla pods, but never seen them to buy in pretoria/centurion. Would love to try!


I found Vanilla pods at Diskem's health section, have had them steeping for a while - will let you know how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/11/13)

Fog-e said:


> I found Vanilla pods at Diskem's health section, have had them steeping for a while - will let you know how it turns out.


Awesome. Are you using vodka or ethanol for the extraction?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/13)

Have you guys checked out yaeliq.com. You can change the 'coolness' , sweetness, mint and sourness of the juice. Wonder how thats done? Maybe lemon drops are used? Who knows. 

Only problem with all those options is you dont really know what to choose. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (25/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Awesome. Are you using vodka or ethanol for the extraction?


I am using Vodka and have also put some into PG. I read somewhere that one can steep straight into PG but you have to leave it standing a lot longer, so will have to see how it works. I may be wrong but I think these "organic" juices may chow coils (or it could be the alcohol??). The cinnamon one I made (both with Vodka and PG) seemed to do that but the taste was good. I have re-steeped the cinnamon in PG as that was a lot weaker in flavour than the Vodka infusion - going to strain well again and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

Fog-e said:


> I am using Vodka and have also put some into PG. I read somewhere that one can steep straight into PG but you have to leave it standing a lot longer, so will have to see how it works. I may be wrong but I think these "organic" juices may chow coils (or it could be the alcohol??). The cinnamon one I made (both with Vodka and PG) seemed to do that but the taste was good. I have re-steeped the cinnamon in PG as that was a lot weaker in flavour than the Vodka infusion - going to strain well again and see if it makes any difference.


 How do you remove the alcohol, Fog-e?


----------



## Fog-e (27/11/13)

Matthee said:


> How do you remove the alcohol, Fog-e?


Matthee, the mixture is very concentrated/potent (if you add enough cinnamon and leave it long enough) so only on or two drops needed per mix, therefore no need to remove the alcohol, but one could probably leave it open to encourage evaporation. Some bought juices do contain alcohol too. I have found that if you strain several times, although you lose some this way, it doesn't affect the coils so much - I used a coffee filter as well as calico cloth to minimise any solid matter (which will definitely blow coils)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/11/13)

Fiy i read somware that cin juice is being recalled some health risk involved will get the details when im infront of the pc again 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (27/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Fiy i read somware that cin juice is being recalled some health risk involved will get the details when im infront of the pc again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yes, please post it - will have to stick to the Vanilla then - this takes much longer to become potent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/11/13)

Hope its not against the rulez posting to links to other forums 

Bt this is the discusion abt mt baker cin juice being recalled 

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/general-e-smoking-discussion/494681-cinnamagate.html

Decide for urself how safe it is 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (27/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Hope its not against the rulez posting to links to other forums
> 
> Bt this is the discusion abt mt baker cin juice being recalled
> 
> ...


Thanks, always tricky deciding what is fact and what is fiction. Here in another take on the study:
http://www.ecigarette-research.com/...9-50-07/138-cinnamon-flavours-in-e-cigarettes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (27/11/13)

Fog-e said:


> Thanks, always tricky deciding what is fact and what is fiction. Here in another take on the study:
> http://www.ecigarette-research.com/...9-50-07/138-cinnamon-flavours-in-e-cigarettes


where they say that the actual vapour was never tested, only the liquid itself in larger quantities that would be vaped I presume. I guess better to be safe than sorry though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

Fog-e said:


> Matthee, the mixture is very concentrated/potent (if you add enough cinnamon and leave it long enough) so only on or two drops needed per mix, therefore no need to remove the alcohol, but one could probably leave it open to encourage evaporation. Some bought juices do contain alcohol too. I have found that if you strain several times, although you lose some this way, it doesn't affect the coils so much - I used a coffee filter as well as calico cloth to minimise any solid matter (which will definitely blow coils)


Thank you, Fog-e, much appreciated. After using a kitchen strainer to get rid of the bulk of the solid matter, I filter my tobacco extract (PG based) a few times through the syringe below with a cotton ball or two at the bottom of the syringe. Works really well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (27/11/13)

Matthee said:


>


 
And now I want a syringe like that - where'd you get it?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/11/13)

Your high end drug lord .. for people who want to shoot up in style lol ... 

Bt must say its one sweet looking syringe.. bet my juice will taste much better using those

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (27/11/13)

ok, img search on google, it's a kitchencraft flavour injector

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Your high end drug lord .. for people who want to shoot up in style lol ... *With that needle I use it more to torture non payers!!!*


 


Derick said:


> ok, img search on google, it's a kitchencraft flavour injector


This specific one is a "Master Class Stainless Steel Flavour Injector" from Yuppiechef, Derick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (27/11/13)

Thanks yep, found it there  Put it on our wishlist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (29/11/13)

Matthee said:


> This specific one is a "Master Class Stainless Steel Flavour Injector" from Yuppiechef, Derick.


Wow! Thanks for posting that - I need one of those too!!


----------



## Fog-e (29/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Thank you, Fog-e, much appreciated. After using a kitchen strainer to get rid of the bulk of the solid matter, I filter my tobacco extract (PG based) a few times through the syringe below with a cotton ball or two at the bottom of the syringe. Works really well.


Do you use this for measuring your PG/VG etc too? How many ml does it hold?


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Fog-e said:


> Do you use this for measuring your PG/VG etc too? How many ml does it hold?


It holds 45ml, calibrated in 5mm intervals. I do use it if I need larger quantities of PG/VG, e.g. making a base liquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/11/13)

wish i needed a measuring instrument that big


----------



## CraftyZA (29/11/13)

http://www.chicken-house.co.uk/acatalog/Master_Class_Flavour_Injector.html
vs
http://www.yuppiechef.com/kitchen-c...s-Stainless-Steel-Flavour-Injector&ref=search

That is south africa for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (29/11/13)

Yeh - yuppiechef always lives up to its name - yuppies will always pay more for something just so that they can quote you the price they paid 

I've pondered taking on yuppiechef once skyblue is stable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Wow, clearly they need to be taken on!


----------



## CraftyZA (29/11/13)

Derick said:


> Yeh - yuppiechef always lives up to its name - yuppies will always pay more for something just so that they can quote you the price they paid
> 
> I've pondered taking on yuppiechef once skyblue is stable


Have you seen Want-it-All?

Lets take one item for example.
Some PG, we all use and love.
http://www.wantitall.co.za/Propylene-Glycol-1-Quart__B005F5OJG6
That is the price for 1 quart = just under 1L

I paid from Dischem R150 for 1L

I have mailed them before, cause that is not the only item. I once wanted some darts that you put in your pellet gun. They had it for R800 for 6 darts. I then went to sandton, in sharper edge, and bought 12 darts for R45

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (29/11/13)

Yeah, wantitall basically takes stuff from places like amazon, imports it at retail price and then they add 100% markup after tax and import duty

Dunno how they still exist.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (29/11/13)

Derick said:


> Yeah, wantitall basically takes stuff from places like amazon, imports it at retail price and then they add 100% markup after tax and import duty
> 
> Dunno how they still exist.


I'm thinking it has be a front for some "other business"


----------



## Derick (29/11/13)

haha probably - they also don't keep any stock, when you order, then they order.


----------



## ET (29/11/13)

i found a chinese website that offered such a feature the other day. basically you set up your website, customers click and order from you but it gets packed/shipped/everything from the main business in china. you end up basically being a reseller. clever chinese way of getting people to buy local yet not so local

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (29/11/13)

Yep, it's called Drop shipping - fasttech also does that. We looked into it when we started, but in general drop shipping is seen as 'not so ethical' by the majority of people - and ECF for instance does not allow you to register as a supplier if you do drop shipping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/11/13)

yeah that's it. to my mind the only thing involving dropships should be battlemechs and clan wolf kicking ass and taking names

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fog-e (29/11/13)

Re the cinnamon debacle

http://www.mtbakervapor.net/cinnamon-flavors/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Fog-e said:


> Re the cinnamon debacle
> 
> http://www.mtbakervapor.net/cinnamon-flavors/


Some common sense at last!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (29/11/13)

Gt a love s co willing to scrap alot of product on unproven studies .. for the saftey of thier consumers .. glad they did thier research abd are nw able to put the product bk on the market 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

